# our harvest



## archery(aa) (Oct 2, 2007)

[attachment=0:14vh2ir2]Copy of Girls camp 2009 073.jpg[/attachment:14vh2ir2]our 2009 bow hunt


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

OH SNAP! Those are some nice deer! Congrats!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

That's three pretty nice deer. You don't see pictures like that much any more.
Were they on private property?


----------



## archery(aa) (Oct 2, 2007)

No it is on public land.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Good work


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow what a spread!!! Congratulations! Took some hard work I'm sure. Looks like some really good mass on that biggest buck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hee Haw!!!!! Way ta go fellas!!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

way to go guys looks like you did your homework and took care of buisness. 

on a side note your photo also reminds me of why some people think deer taste like crap.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! No story?


----------



## addicted-hunter (Nov 12, 2008)

Were those deer shot out on the bookclifs?


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

No kidding, where are the stories? Good job, too.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Great trio of bucks! Congrats to all the shooters.


----------



## archery(aa) (Oct 2, 2007)

yes they were taken off of the bookcliffs. Now the story, my buddy and his two sons had tags for the bookcliffs. his youngest son(16) only had opening day and Sunday morning to hunt. after not seeing very many bucks on Saturday morning he was getting a little antsy and on the evening hunt shot the buck in the middle and this started the killing spry. after taking care of his buck and taking it to camp they rode down the road from camp and his oldest son (17) shot the buck on the right as they were field dressing this buck, here came the buck on the buck on the left walking down the same trail the buck they were field dressing. after looking at the buck and having his blood pumping from all the excitement he grabbed his bow and shot his buck from 40 yard standing were the where field dressing the other buck and the buck expired 20 yards from the other buck. not quite what my buddy was looking for but still very pleased with the whole trip.Here is a pic of the two best bucks we seen on the pic was taken on Thursday before the opener.[attachment=1:moyk93g5]Girls camp 2009 023.jpg[/attachment:moyk93g5]here is a pic of the buck i harvested not to wide but tall and heavy with the cheater i could not pass[attachment=0:moyk93g5]Girls camp 2009 084.jpg[/attachment:moyk93g5] the largest buck we seen was about 27" but it was an 2x3 all in all a good hunt but not the quality of bucks everyone this there is down there the average buck is about 18" to 20" 4x4


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Great story and photos, thanks for sharing. Happy to see that the youngsters got to harvest an animal.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Well done, looks like a good hunt. Nice pictures and nice bucks.


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

archery(aa) said:


> yes they were taken off of the bookcliffs. Now the story, my buddy and his two sons had tags for the bookcliffs. his youngest son(16) only had opening day and Sunday morning to hunt. after not seeing very many bucks on Saturday morning he was getting a little antsy and on the evening hunt shot the buck in the middle and this started the killing spry. after taking care of his buck and taking it to camp they rode down the road from camp and his oldest son (17) shot the buck on the right as they were field dressing this buck, here came the buck on the buck on the left walking down the same trail the buck they were field dressing. after looking at the buck and having his blood pumping from all the excitement he grabbed his bow and shot his buck from 40 yard standing were the where field dressing the other buck and the buck expired 20 yards from the other buck. not quite what my buddy was looking for but still very pleased with the whole trip.Here is a pic of the two best bucks we seen on the pic was taken on Thursday before the opener.[attachment=1:1bd2do3f]Girls camp 2009 023.jpg[/attachment:1bd2do3f]here is a pic of the buck i harvested not to wide but tall and heavy with the cheater i could not pass[attachment=0:1bd2do3f]Girls camp 2009 084.jpg[/attachment:1bd2do3f] the largest buck we seen was about 27" but it was an 2x3 all in all a good hunt but not the quality of bucks everyone this there is down there the average buck is about 18" to 20" 4x4


How did they all get tags the same year? Flat luck or were the tags bought?


----------



## archery(aa) (Oct 2, 2007)

put in as a group had three point luck was on our side.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

good story , good job. It is good to see youngsters getting bucks like that.


----------

